# Refinishing/restoring graphite push pole



## angegen1 (Apr 9, 2013)

I asked the same question a while back,a guy that makes custom rods said he could put a light coat of epoxy over it like a rod.,that's what I would do lightly sand with 220. Wipe with acetone .paint will wear off and look like crap after a while good luck


----------



## jason_c (Nov 16, 2013)

This is from Stiffy.....


http://stiffypushpoles.com/painting-your-push-pole


----------



## Jeremy_James (Feb 27, 2013)

> I asked the same question a while back,a guy that makes custom rods said he could put a light coat of epoxy over it like a rod.,that's what I would do lightly sand with 220. Wipe with acetone .paint will wear off and look like crap after a while good luck


Those instructions are for a fiberglass pole.


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

I put a coat of West Systems epoxy on mine. Scuffed it and hit it with the epoxy. I don't think there is any UV protection with the epoxy, but mine is stored indoors so it lasts a long time. When it starts looking bad, I'll do it again.


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

> I put a coat of West Systems epoxy on mine. Scuffed it and hit it with the epoxy. I don't think there is any UV protection with the epoxy, but mine is stored indoors so it lasts a long time. When it starts looking bad, I'll do it again.



I'm about ready to do the same. I believe West Sys has an epoxy with UV inhibitor, or it is an additive that u mix in... Can't remember.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Here's what I did with my Stiffy...

1) Wipe down with Acetone.
2) Lightly sand with 220 grit sandpaper.
3) Brushed on a thinned coat of West Systems epoxy (thinned with acetone)
4) Applied 2 coats of appliance epoxy (available at Lowes, Home Depot, Ace Hardware, etc.)

I refinished mine 2 years ago and is still in great shape.

You could probably get it sprayed with Imron or Awlgrip for a reasonable price from Glasser. That would last a looooong time.


----------



## david_kohler (Jun 29, 2009)

West systems doesn't have anything that will protect against uv. You can add a grey or white pigment that can help a little. The only thing I found was to coat a few times with varnish.

http://www.westsystem.com/ss/varnish-over-epoxy/


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Here you go UV resistant epoxy.

https://fiberglasssupplydepot.com/RAKA-UV-RESISTANT-EPOXY.html


----------



## Islander (Sep 16, 2012)

Jeremy_James said:


> I know some of you still use those G Loomis graphite push poles. By now most of them are faded looking and need to be resealed with some type of lacquer, and possibly some sanding?
> 
> That's why I am here today to ask you the proper steps in refinishing a 21' graphite G loomis push pole. What kind of lacquer? Should it be sanded before hand? If so what grit? It looks exactly like every other graphite g loomis push pole I've seen. Just very faded looking. I'd like to bring it back to life.
> 
> Did a search, came up with nothing. All of your help is greatly appreciated.


Just got done re-coating my Stiffy. I bought it used 3yrs ago and not to long after, my hands and arms would itch after using it. I decided to sand it, wipe it down with acetone, then coat it with spray polyeurothene. It looked good for a while, eventually the poly started lifting, turning yellow and flaking off, so I decided to do it right this time. I was able to get enough Awlgrip clear 2 part epoxy to do the project from a friend that does detailing-fiberglass work. I put 4 thin coats on, waiting 10 mins between each, per instruction. Every 15-30min I rotated the pole to eliminate sags, while finishing up a wax job on the skiff. It looks great now, shouldn't have to do it again for quite a long time!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

My old G.Loomis pushpole (been around a long time, repaired on more than one occasion....) is my daily user, one of three on hand... If I ever decide to re-finish it .... I'll be doing as simple a job as possible, knowing that it's going to get scuffed up again and again (it was a 24' pole but it's down to 23 feet at present. Pushpoles have no gelcoat to protect the laminates (whether it's all fiberglass, graphite and glass, or just graphite) so the sun is your enemy - when you're not using that pole keep it out of the sun....

Look at the directions that Stiffy provides, they're right on the money about the appropriate prep work and how your sanding should only be to knock down any whiskers and scuff up the surface, ready to accept paint. Funny thing, my Loomis is the oldest pole I have and the surface isn't shedding one bit so it will probably be the last pole I re-do -the Biscayne pole I have is in real need of re-painting since it's starting to "whisker up" and you can feel it whenever you use it... At any rate after one of my poles is prepped, cleaned off with acetone (or you can use a 50/50 mix of alcohol and liquid detergent - the Joy brand on that detergent...). then rinsed off thoroughly and allowed to dry before the painting process... That said, once the pole is prepped and absolutely dry it will get a simple rattle can paint job using Krylon's Fusion paint... one or two coats just enough to cover. Touch up after wear will follow the same original prep but the spraying will be as light as possible, feathered into the good areas....

Yes, you can use Awlgrip or other high end epoxy or polyurethane finish (or even have it professionally done by piggy backing onto a boat facility's repair/paint shed, having them shoot your pole with leftover paint from a hull job) but a pushpole is supposed to be a working tool that is meant to take a beating (hopefully)....


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I am making a push pole from two pieces of pole-vaulting poles. After I get them together and put the point and foot on the plan is to use graphite/epoxy to coat the whole thing... It worked great on the bottom of the boat, so why not the push pole...


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

I cleaned and wiped down my carbon marine pole. Then 2-3 quick coats of el cheapo clear spray paint coating on it. 

So far about 1 1-2 years on it being used 5-10 times a month without any adverse problems. It has a couple scuffs in the coating but it's a push pole that is meant to scrape off stuff and be used. I don't care if it shines like a diamond personally.


----------



## MBdude (Oct 23, 2014)

lemaymiami said:


> ....At any rate after one of my poles is prepped, cleaned off with acetone (or you can use a 50/50 mix of alcohol and liquid detergent - the Joy brand on that detergent...). then rinsed off thoroughly and allowed to dry before the painting process... That said, once the pole is prepped and absolutely dry it will get a simple rattle can paint job using Krylon's Fusion paint... one or two coats just enough to cover. Touch up after wear will follow the same original prep but the spraying will be as light as possible, feathered into the good areas....


I followed your exact instructions in prepping and painting my hybrid Biscayne Rods pushpole. Had the push pole in the barn for 5 months, dusted it off and I used it yesterday for the first time. The Krylon Fusion paint is scuffing the white boat at the gunwale where it chafes when in the push pole holder.


----------



## Hawaii (Aug 16, 2017)

Try light sand and spray with appliance spray paint from Home Depot. Sticks great, feels good on the hands, and its EASY!


----------

